# Good names for female golden retriever puppy?



## The Dunn (Jan 30, 2013)

I might be getting a golden retriever pup for my 21st birthday present! which I'm over the moon about as they are my favourite dog breed and have fond memories of growing up with 3 lovely goldies who are sadly no longer alive. We had 2 girls called Isla and Pepper and a big handsome lad called Marcus. I liked all their names so would appreciate if people suggested names for a girl pup along a similar vein. Would greatly appreciate replies  The only one that I've thought of so far is Honey. I'd really like names suited to a golden retriever, another set of names I wondered about was Scottish names but I couldn't think of any for girl dogs. Oh and another thing I forgot to mention is that I'm not a fan of really common dog names so quite classic names would be better more like my dogs names before


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Maddy
Ella
Mila
Lana
Grace


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Molly
Jess
Jo
Maisy


----------



## shazney (Jan 19, 2013)

Jesse
Darcy
Tilly
Lola
Cassie


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Laurel
Tansy
Marigold 

or along the Isla theme you could choose another island name 
Wyspa - Polish
Saari - Finnish


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

I like molly


----------



## LDVet (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm her sister (twin) so she is a shared birthday present. I always liked the name Orla as apparently it means "golden princess/queen". Plus I'm into names which aren't very common. I do love my golden retrievers!

She's 10 weeks old at the moment and apparently already poses like a show dog (the owner has been training her to stand for show before she knew she would be selling her haha). No health issues with either parents and lovely tempraments all round so I'm very excited as I'm sure Angela (The Dunn) is. 

Laura xx


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

If I get a red/golden coloured dog it will be called Vegas....as in Las Vegas (desert + sand = red/golden).


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

You both must be very happy - Orla is a lovely name 

But you can't come on here boasting about a new puppy and not show is any pics


----------



## LDVet (Jan 31, 2013)

I like the name Apollo for male animals, but my little parrotlet has already taken that one haha. He fair suits it, he is quite a character! (For anyone who hasn't seen parrotlets, google them - they are the most adorable little birds and smaller than a budgie). Slightly off topic but oh well!
All of my favourite names tend to begin with A for some reason (used to have a rat called Alphonse whose name I was fond of).


EDIT: We will get some pics up as soon as we have them!


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

These are some of the names I had down when choosing for my last bitch pup:

Rogue, Juno, Bodhi, Jinx, Harley, Lexa, Zora, Inka, Kiwi and Elle.


----------



## LDVet (Jan 31, 2013)

I like Elle and Inka. I had a black lab called Inca in the vet hospital where I was working (as a student) over New Year, she was lovely and I remember liking her name.  Cheers for the suggestions!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

How about Elle, very posh


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

LDVet said:


> I like the name Apollo for male animals, but my little parrotlet has already taken that one haha. He fair suits it, he is quite a character! (For anyone who hasn't seen parrotlets, google them - they are the most adorable little birds and smaller than a budgie). Slightly off topic but oh well!
> All of my favourite names tend to begin with A for some reason (used to have a rat called Alphonse whose name I was fond of).
> 
> EDIT: We will get some pics up as soon as we have them!


Aoife - radiant - if you like 'A's


----------



## The Dunn (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for the ideas, from the ones suggested I quite like the names Lana and Lola  anyone thought of any Scottish names?


----------



## Roxyjade (Jan 30, 2013)

I like the name honey that's lovely and different!

I also like..

Ruby
Toffee
Saffron
Naveah (which is heaven spelt backwards)
Amber
Cody
Molly
Daisy
Maya
Bonnie
Bella 
Lacey
Lexi 
Lola

Hope this helps I could go on for ever! 

My latest editions called Lola but tbh her name instantly popped into my head when we met her! You might do the same


----------



## Roxyjade (Jan 30, 2013)

Isla
Rose
Lara
Maggie
Maysie
Cora
Nessa
Una
Tara

Scottish names


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

Wynter/Winter. 
Sydney
Lyssa
Niyah
Harper


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

We thought of some scottish names and came up with Skye and Bonnie. Ended up going with Bonnie for our first pup, Amber came with her name and it stuck.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Since you've got a whiskey in there, how about another one 'Jura'


----------



## Redice (Dec 4, 2011)

I know it's Irish and not Scottish but what about Maeve


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Here you go, a list of Scottish Islands some lovely names there.
It's where mine came from 

List of islands of Scotland - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## The Dunn (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi everyone, thanks for all your suggestions. We've now come to the decision to name the puppy Bonnie. We'll post pics when we get to see her


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I've taken a fancy to Isla and may well call my GR pup when I get her in the summer


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

The Dunn said:


> Hi everyone, thanks for all your suggestions. We've now come to the decision to name the puppy Bonnie. We'll post pics when we get to see her


Good choice there, here's my Bonnie


----------



## The Dunn (Jan 30, 2013)

Siskin said:


> I've taken a fancy to Isla and may well call my GR pup when I get her in the summer


Aww glad to hear that, I love that name too! we've already had a golden retriever called Isla


----------



## The Dunn (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh my, she is beautiful!!


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

rona said:


> Here you go, a list of Scottish Islands some lovely names there.
> It's where mine came from
> 
> List of islands of Scotland - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Was going to suggest this... 
My friend always names her cats after islands... The 2 most recent being Tresco and Bryher...


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

The Dunn said:


> Aww glad to hear that, I love that name too! we've already had a golden retriever called Isla


Great minds and all that


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

honey
ella
bella
sadie
rosie
sasha


----------



## blitzens mum (Jul 15, 2012)

demelza


----------



## andrea84 (Aug 16, 2012)

Willow , I absolutely love that name


----------



## The Dunn (Jan 30, 2013)

Hey everyone, the puppy is getting picked up tomorrow! Bonnie was originally on the cards but now my mum and sis aren't so sure. The name of the pup is either going to be Bonnie or Honey. Which do you think sounds better?


----------



## The Dunn (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi everyone, it took a while for us to decide on a name we all agreed on but thought I'd just let you all know that we finally agreed on neither Honey or Bonnie but instead Layla! I'll post pictures of her soon - she is adorable  thank you all for your suggestions!!


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

The Dunn said:


> Hi everyone, it took a while for us to decide on a name we all agreed on but thought I'd just let you all know that we finally agreed on neither Honey or Bonnie but instead Layla! I'll post pictures of her soon - she is adorable  thank you all for your suggestions!!


awhh lovely, I prefer layla to bonnie or honey, looking forward to some puppy piccys.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Congratulations to you both! 

Layla is a lovely name.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Good name and a little unusual. I've come across a number of Goldens with the other two names so good to hear something a bit different. Really, really looking forward to the pics, I'm so envious.


----------



## Sezzastar (Oct 2, 2012)

I came to the end of the post expecting piccies and  :rolleyes5: :sosp: None!

C'mon!!!! :001_tt2:


----------



## The Dunn (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi everyone sorry for the delay, here are pics of little layla  I'll post a few more after this one


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

OMG just like my Bonnie, spitting image of her as a pup:001_wub:


----------



## The Dunn (Jan 30, 2013)

here's some more!


----------



## The Dunn (Jan 30, 2013)

some more..


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

what about Gemini as a name for your pup, the name means Twin


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

She is just gorgeous, can't wait til it's my turn. She looks like a polar bear cub


----------



## The Dunn (Jan 30, 2013)

and a final few


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

The Dunn said:


> Thanks for the ideas, from the ones suggested I quite like the names Lana and Lola  anyone thought of any Scottish names?


Gordon. It even starts with a G and ends in an n with a d in the middle.. just like Golden. Ticks all the boxes. Rest easy in your beds tonight fellow PFers.. the hunt is over. You're welcome.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Bloody Gorgeous


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

oh my
be still my beating heart for she is sooo lovely 



My next Golden will be called Harry, Harriett for long


----------



## ackerleynelson (Feb 14, 2013)

Ellie

Eddie

Eliza

Goldy

Karlie

Roni

Honey

Ivy

I love Goldy and Honey.


----------



## The Dunn (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi, for anyone who didn't see, we've now got the puppy and decided on the name Layla  I also posted pics earlier in the thread for anyone wanting to see what she looks like


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Lovely Layla :001_wub:

She is gorgeous - bet you are having lots of fun  inbetween the mayhem


----------



## The Dunn (Jan 30, 2013)

Haven't posted on here in a while so I thought I'd give y'all a picture update of Layla. She's over 4 months old now. hard to believe! she's turned out to be a brilliant puppy if a little mischevious . She loves her cuddles and gets on well with other people, dogs and cats apparently! haha she's also picking up tricks and commands we've taught her quite quickly which is a good thing. We're taking her to ringcraft classes to help with her walking. She loves her walks and moves really nicely when she does what we ask so we might end up showing her, she does come from very good show stock after all!


----------

